# Adapters for new Fire and Paperwhite



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the first generation Fire adapter.  Would the newer 5W adapter be necessary?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. But if you're going to be giving away or selling your original Fire, you should provide the charger with it. If you sell it back to Amazon you have to put it in the box or they won't give you the 'like new' price.

As I recall it's an integrated unit -- wire and plug together. It was not until the second go-round that the Fires began coming with only USB wires and the plugs were an 'attachment'.

And now we're on the third go-round and I understand both the wire and the plug are included on the new models:



> *Included in the Box* Kindle Fire 7" HDX tablet, USB 2.0 cable, 5W power adapter, and Quick Start Guide


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Will it be faster than the first Fire adapter?  I just got the FireHD before the latest revision on the sale price and it didn't have an adapter with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Will it be faster than the first Fire adapter? I just got the FireHD before the latest revision on the sale price and it didn't have an adapter with it.


No. The 'all in one' wire/plug that came with the ORIGINAL Fire is the same power rating as the adapter that was sold to use with the Fire HD and Fire2 first offered for sale last fall. And it's the same as the one that now _comes with_ the Fire HD2 and the HDX that is just now being offered.

Again. . . .2 years ago . . . . one Fire model: Came with an integrated wire and plug and, as I recall, NO USB cord.
Last year . . . . original Fire model updated a bit, came with a wire and you bought the plug separately
......................Fire HD released in 2 sizes, all came with a wire and you bought the plug separately
This year . . . . .Fire HD 7" updated and now comes with the Plug and wire but not as an integrated unit
.......................Fire HDX comes with plug and wire not as an integrated unit
.......................Fire HD 8.9 still available, comes with Wire and plug is sold separately

In all cases the power specs are the same. And, in fact, Amazon says you can use the 'powerfast' with the eink devices as well.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. The 'all in one' wire/plug that came with the ORIGINAL Fire is the same power rating as the adapter that was sold to use with the Fire HD and Fire2 first offered for sale last fall. And it's the same as the one that now _comes with_ the Fire HD2 and the HDX that is just now being offered.
> 
> Again. . . .2 years ago . . . . one Fire model: Came with an integrated wire and plug and, as I recall, NO USB cord.
> Last year . . . . original Fire model updated a bit, came with a wire and you bought the plug separately
> ...


I have the original (1st generation) Kindle Fire purchased 11/2011. My charging wires/plugs are all in different places right now, so I am not sure what came with what. I have a black integrated wire/plug, that I think came with my fire, but it does not say Amazon on it. Could this have come with my Fire? My other separate adapters are white and say Amazon.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jane917 said:


> I have the original (1st generation) Kindle Fire purchased 11/2011. My charging wires/plugs are all in different places right now, so I am not sure what came with what. I have a black integrated wire/plug, that I think came with my fire, but it does not say Amazon on it. Could this have come with my Fire? My other separate adapters are white and say Amazon.


Just make sure the cord charges the fire. I got my black adapters from overstock and they work just the same. Oh and the cord Amazon sent me does not say Amazon on it either.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> Just make sure the cord charges the fire. I got my black adapters from overstock and they work just the same. Oh and the cord Amazon sent me does not say Amazon on it either.


I looked on the original Kindle page for my Fire. It has lots of pictures submitted by buyers. There are several pictures of the original Fire with the black integrated wire/plug without Kindle written on it. I tried it out, and it does charge my Fire. I think I am set to sent it all in to the Trade-In Program.


----------

